# Sorry guys been out Metal Detecting.



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Anybody else detect if so what kinda machine do you run?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been kicking around the idea . I used to 40 years ago with and old Relco . Don't have it anymore . I know they are much improved now . I don't have any good interesting spots lined up to make me pull the trigger on a new one .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think our friend @cromag may do a bit of that. I could be mistaken. Some of those newer rigs are pretty darned unbelievable. Their price tag too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Bill, good to hear from you. I used to go detecting. I found some coins and a few silver chains. Haven't been out for a few years due to illness. It is a lot of fun though! I have an old $99 Tracker I think. Wife got it for me many years ago.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Apparently now you can even set them to ignore ferrous metals. Pretty cool stuff. I had one as a kid that required putting an earphone in your ear and sustaining mild hearing loss on a positive hit. I found a bunch of nails and a lead cork topper off an old wine bottle. I’d love to get into it again sometime. I’ll be curious to see what the other fellas are running.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

cromag said:


> I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company
> View attachment 369352
> View attachment 369353


Dude that’s serious detecting!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Amazing! 

Detecting is something interesting that I have wanted to do for a long time, it must be very entertaining.

However, it gives me respect to do it in my country, every so often someone find an explosive device from the civil war, and also in the area of my country where I live there was a terrorist group until not many years ago, and it is known that there are still holes with arms and explosives buried in the forests.

I wouldn't want to detect something and fly away when I dig it up lol.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

You would have to be unlucky for something like that to happen, but I'm sure it would happen to me lol


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

cromag said:


> I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company
> View attachment 369352
> View attachment 369353


You've done well for somebody who only goes out occasionally.
Great haul!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Back in the day it was a daily activity but not so much anymore. That is just a small amount of the jewelry I have found but much of it is cosmetic junk and the gold jewelry has been mostly sold off. There's still stuff out there to find , especially in smaller towns , but with a the concentration of population and detectorists here the results are markedly less than they used to be. People get tattoos instead of jewelry today and use credit cards in lieu of money so the amount lost had dropped considerably.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

cromag said:


> I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company.
> 
> WOW! Now that is detecting yo!!.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I still go out. We've got a 5000 that we share, then I gave my old MXT to a friend last year. I went through a bunch of guys claims with the 5000 up in Oregon with a can of marking paint... Guys were yelling at me at first, Hey, your on my claim!!!... lol. I know them all & they know me, so I smiled and told them to dig under the orange spots... Next thing you know, they're all smiling and walking around with nuggets that they had missed. I must have marked 50 solid hits for them & I made some good friends. I think it was about 5 different claims. I still have a Tesoro Loredo, a Minelab Excaliber, and the 5000 is with my mining partner now, I've had a bunch over the years... mostly Whites & Minelabs.































Then we also use the 5000 in the mine to help us set our rounds for blasting. I have tons of videos on my youtube channel.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

cromag said:


> I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company
> View attachment 369352
> View attachment 369353





Reed Lukens said:


> I still go out. We've got a 5000 that we share, then I gave my old MXT to a friend last year. I went through a bunch of guys claims with the 5000 up in Oregon with a can of marking paint... Guys were yelling at me at first, Hey, your on my claim!!!... lol. I know them all & they know me, so I smiled and told them to dig under the orange spots... Next thing you know, they're all smiling and walking around with nuggets that they had missed. I must have marked 50 solid hits for them & I made some good friends. I think it was about 5 different claims. I still have a Tesoro Loredo, a Minelab Excaliber, and the 5000 is with my mining partner now, I've had a bunch over the years... mostly Whites & Minelabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing. Lucky guys! 👍🏼👍🏼😎🤸🏼‍♂️


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

A


Reed Lukens said:


> I still go out. We've got a 5000 that we share, then I gave my old MXT to a friend last year. I went through a bunch of guys claims with the 5000 up in Oregon with a can of marking paint... Guys were yelling at me at first, Hey, your on my claim!!!... lol. I know them all & they know me, so I smiled and told them to dig under the orange spots... Next thing you know, they're all smiling and walking around with nuggets that they had missed. I must have marked 50 solid hits for them & I made some good friends. I think it was about 5 different claims. I still have a Tesoro Loredo, a Minelab Excaliber, and the 5000 is with my mining partner now, I've had a bunch over the years... mostly Whites & Minelabs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow Reed!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

@Reed Lukens what are you doing underwater there?


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> @Reed Lukens what are you doing underwater there?


Gold Dredging 
Like this -


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a AT Pro. I bought permits for our local parks and forest preserves. Didnt find much there but still had fun. I found the most stuff in a old yard since every where else has been dug up. If I could find a buddy my plan is to dig a local tubing river when its very low and can walk it. Finding places to dig is the major constraint on the hobby. On another forum it took a guy nearly a decade before he pulled a mercury dime from a park. 

Aquachigger is my favorite on youtube

A few searches in my Grandparents yard and I pulled this stuff.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Gold Dredging
> Like this -


Nice man! Thanks for sharing that 👍


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I would highly recommend picking one up been at it for 2 years now. Been running both modern and vintage machines. Fun. Plus if you use it it pays for itself. Think I'm up to about $350 just in clad.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, Reed you are into it big time Bro!!! You really found some serious gold pieces! Over here in Jersey I get mostly Soda can rings! I did find what I thought was an old English coin. All I could make out on it was PO. Got home, cleaned it up and found to my dismay that it was only a 5 point prize coin from a boardwalk chance game! My wife still busts my chops about it!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Gold Dredging
> Like this -


I was watching a little more and around 20 min in your picking at that rock and it seems to be giving you a fight! Would having a compressor with one of those air gun attachments with the long metal nose help blow that fine stuff out of those cracks? I used to use them detailing cars and would blow a lot of jewelry from the deep cracks beside the seats. Just wonder if it would work that well under water.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

@Reed Lukens one of these


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SlingshotBill said:


> I would highly recommend picking one up been at it for 2 years now. Been running both modern and vintage machines. Fun. Plus if you use it it pays for itself. Think I'm up to about $350 just in clad.


Do you have access to historical sites to find relics and old coins ?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> Do you have access to historical sites to find relics and old coins ?


You would think being in virginia but. School Yards, parks and once in awhile a construction site.
Like 20 some rings.
14 sliver dimes
4 quarters
2 half's
1 trime
Ton of junk!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Bill your profile says NMex but you're in Virginia? Should be some decent Civil Wars sites around there if they aren't all blocked off by now.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I was watching a little more and around 20 min in your picking at that rock and it seems to be giving you a fight! Would having a compressor with one of those air gun attachments with the long metal nose help blow that fine stuff out of those cracks? I used to use them detailing cars and would blow a lot of jewelry from the deep cracks beside the seats. Just wonder if it would work that well under water.


That's actually a buddy of mines video, he is kind of an amature but it's a great teaching video. I use a high pressure 1" firehose myself and we've used pressure washers as well as those blasting heads under water. I pretty much build my own stuff and I have a ton of dredging articles online as well as my movies on YouTube. I'm basically a retired gold miner now, I still go out, but the big dredges are a thing of the past unfortunately here in the lower 48 states these days.

These are the motors on our old 8" Gold Dredge -









This is my mom with some of the old family gold. The 7lbs nugget in her hand took 1st place in the California State fair every year until it was retired during WWII. We owned the Morning Glory Group,the Mamoth Mines, the Lukens Gold Mine, the Hibbert Mine... and the list goes on. I still teach gold mining on a small scale these days and I started my YouTube Channel because I was constantly being asked to make movies back in the day. 








This was our 6" American Dredge









Another pic of one of our 8" Dredges









This is our Homebuilt 6" that also runs an 8" submersible under it.

















The American again with a small 4" that I bought for my son.









Then here's our blaster nozzle with the 8" hose.

















Then here's a couple links to my stuff -










Then here's a link to one of my articles on treasurenet.com -




__





Reeds Travels


Reed's Travels Today we will be detecting at Carpinteria State Beach in Southern California just outside of Santa Barbara and we will be here until Friday morning in space 126. It's past time for me to have started my own thread on our travels, so here it is :)




www.treasurenet.com


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 369525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man thank you Reed! I find this very interesting and will definitely look into it more!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

cromag said:


> Bill your profile says NMex but you're in Virginia? Should be some decent Civil Wars sites around there if they aren't all blocked off by now.


 Work has got me trapped in williamsburg Va for 3 more years. Most of my slingshot collection is still in NM. You are right most stuff blocked off. Gotta go to norfolk or newport news.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Would any body be interest in 2 detectors never used their not any thing special but do work pm me


----------



## spork (Jun 22, 2019)

Your going to dig a lot of pull tabs if your looking for gold rings and such. It sounds like junk on a lot of machines. Silver gives a much higher signal and is easier to pick out. A larger coil is not always better in junky areas. Also learn to cut a good plug to keep a good reputation for the hobby. I usually do a c shape and lift up on one side to keep roots intact.

I still haven't found any nuggets like Reed or came home with a bag of treasure like this guy but this thread is motivating me to start digging again.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> View attachment 369525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing mate. The gun also found? Wow...


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

A few days ago I was talking with a friend about to buy a detector for both of us. And just today a person found an old but operative grenade from the civil war near a river and the police had to explode it:




__





La Guardia Civil destruye una granada de mano de la guerra civil hallada en un río de Burgos






www.msn.com





It is not the area where I live but it is not very far either, an hour by car more or less. Sometimes something similar happens and that's why I'm shy about digging anywhere.

You who use detectors, do you see this as a problem?
I know detectors can be set to only detect certain metals like gold or silver, but is this reliable on a $350 or $400 detector?

Greetings👍🏼👍🏼🎯


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> A few days ago I was talking with a friend about to buy a detector for both of us. And just today a person found an old but operative grenade from the civil war near a river and the police had to explode it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to be careful, theres' a guy from Germany on Youtube, can't remember his name but he finds bombs, grenades, everything all of the time.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here he is -


https://m.youtube.com/user/DeepDiggerDan


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Great channel. Also the magnet fishing very interesting. Yes in Germany must be a lot from the World War... have to be very careful. 

That's what worries me. For the rest, it seems to me a very interesting activity. You can really find anything, valuable things, curious or old things... Very interesting


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> Great channel. Also the magnet fishing very interesting. Yes in Germany must be a lot from the World War... have to be very careful.
> 
> That's what worries me. For the rest, it seems to me a very interesting activity. You can really find anything, valuable things, curious or old things... Very interesting


I've found lots of gold myself along with plenty of artifacts , rings, etc, but the pro's are here -




__





Top Treasure Finds


Looking for the best articles to read? Browse the Banner Finds list and enjoy the content.




www.treasurenet.com


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I've found lots of gold myself along with plenty of artifacts , rings, etc, but the pro's are here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot of things that must be underground waiting to be unearthed... things from thousands of years ago...🕵


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Amazing!!! I was just wondering what kind of stuff people would find using metal detectors because I saw a couple of guys at the beach using them this past weekend and I found it very interesting! Thanks for sharing! 🤙


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

It used to be(back in the day) you could go to just about any park or school here and pay for gas with the clad coins you picked up and occasionally a gold ring , silver jewelry was a fairly common find. Today you might be able to buy a quart of gas. People don't carry change much anymore and instead of jewelry they get tattoos.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SlingshotBill said:


> Anybody else detect if so what kinda machine do you run?


 ACE 250. Still have it. Used to use it to locate OPAs (other peoples "lost" errant arrows, certainly not _mine_) at an archery range. Tried to locate one of my GF's arrows and ended up with eleven others, and rust from arrow points where the remainder of the arrow no longer existed. Backbreaking work in the heat and humidity, but _at the time_ she was worth it. 

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

cromag said:


> I go out occasionally as Sandstorm says and have had a bit of luck mostly using an etrac and CTX but have had a few Whites and Fishers as well. I love the Minelab technology but hate the company
> View attachment 369352
> View attachment 369353


WOW!

It's a shame that I can't do much bending anymore (stenosis, hip bursitis) to enjoy this type of hunt, but I'm glad to see that _you_ are/were very successful. Are these mostly from a beach area at low tide?

My ACE 250 is tucked away, but it worked quite well for my purposes when I needed it.

Best2u,
THWACK!

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

QUOTE="SlingshotBill, post: 1581002, member: 11571"]
Anybody else detect if so what kinda machine do you run?
[/QUOTE]
I already have a metal detector (ACE 250), but I, like "Borat" am looking for the ultimate _chick magnet_...

THWACK!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

THWACK! said:


> WOW!
> 
> It's a shame that I can't do much bending anymore (stenosis, hip bursitis) to enjoy this type of hunt, but I'm glad to see that _you_ are/were very successful. Are these mostly from a beach area at low tide?
> 
> ...


Never even tried detecting on a beach since the closest ones that can legally be detected are at least 800 miles away. All the areas I hunt are public areas like parks and schools and there are fwewer and fewer of those. I recently picked up a new machine after one of mine croaked and I've been spending more time under the headphones trying to learn how to run it , one of the reasons my slinging has been taking a backseat lately! I also have a new bow arriving any day , hope the weather cools down a bit , 97 right now.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

cromag said:


> Never even tried detecting on a beach since the closest ones that can legally be detected are at least 800 miles away. All the areas I hunt are public areas like parks and schools and there are fwewer and fewer of those. I recently picked up a new machine after one of mine croaked and I've been spending more time under the headphones trying to learn how to run it , one of the reasons my slinging has been taking a backseat lately! I also have a new bow arriving any day , hope the weather cools down a bit , 97 right now.


Maybe not Slingmail but cool mail at any rate! And yeah this heat…no bueno. PM me a pic of the new bow if you get a chance! I really need to pick one up myself.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

cromag said:


> Never even tried detecting on a beach since the closest ones that can legally be detected are at least 800 miles away. All the areas I hunt are public areas like parks and schools and there are fwewer and fewer of those. I recently picked up a new machine after one of mine croaked and I've been spending more time under the headphones trying to learn how to run it , one of the reasons my slinging has been taking a backseat lately! I also have a new bow arriving any day , hope the weather cools down a bit , 97 right now.


I went from recurve to compound, back to recurve, then discovered that I enjoyed a longbow the best. Go figure!
So, tell me briefly about your new detector while I await the arrival of my chick magnet.

THWACK!


----------

